# Gaston Co, NC - #2186 M Adoptable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us go to Departments, then AC, then Pet Adoption and click on View Pets, choose ALL and DOGS

This guy is marked ADOPTABLE (a first for this shelter as previously ALL Gsds were marked in RESCUE GROUP (meaning not on adoption floor, only for rescue). They used to consider all GSDs a dangerous breed and would only release to rescue. This guy is available 5/3.

ANyone here remember Shermie Bear, an older GSD rescued by member MatsiRed? This guy looks like him. Oh. MatsiRed, where are you?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy Cow....does look remarkably like Shermie...wow...must be a really nice dog if he is listed as adoptable.....


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, a Shermie double  MatsiRed hasn't posted in a long time - I miss her wonderful photo updates. Wonder if she went over to the other Board .........
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be a brother to one we just pulled several months ago from this shelter. Also, this one is safe, being pulled next week as well and going to GSRA. I just talked to the person who is pulling him! YEAH!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

That's wonderful, thank you GSRA, and thank you, Icycleit, for letting us know!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

icycleit said:


> Could be a brother to one we just pulled several months ago from this shelter. Also, this one is safe, being pulled next week as well and going to GSRA. I just talked to the person who is pulling him! YEAH!


 
Have you pulled this one? He's still listed, the site has been updated and the other one you were also pulling is gone.


----------

